# 73 wins is a possible topic of discussion?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

if we warriors stay focused and we take every game serious, we should have a chance to reach 73. It won’t be easy. It will be extremely difficult, but you know what? Why not?”

We’ll try. We did get 67 wins last year, which was an amazing feat. We might be able to get 73. It’s going to depend a lot on health, obviously, and a lot of lucky bounces that go our way.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

I asked this in the game thread a few nights ago - we can debate the wisdom of it until our lips turn blue but does this Warriors team have that "Fuck it" attitude? They gonna try for it?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Average age of Warriors starters is 25.

I went to sportsbar last night, some warriors fans were discussing the 73 wins ......


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd love to see it happen. But realistically, in this day and age with coaches resting players once divisions get out of hand, I don't see it happening.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I mean, they're killing teams.

68 wins.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Best team in the history?

If this happens I will pay for Ballscientist to go to Vegas.

I voted 69 wins but not sure why. I think its because the "this is what I pick" message influenced me. I read as if the I referenced was myself.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

What if I want to vote for 68 wins but I also agree that "GS has best defensive benches in the world" and that "GS has best passing benches in the world"?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

then I will 'like' your post


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

They've been able to play their game so far, but I'm not prepared to say they're on track for 70 or so games yet. Obviously significant injuries could change their fortunes. But teams are also going to focusing on understanding the most effective strategies for playing them, also. I wonder if they might be vulnerable to teams with skilled big men who still score around the basket (a rarity I know).


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

_what if_, GS was on the verge of 73 wins in the last game of the season, then MJ suited up for the opposing team and hit the game-winner?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yea its possible. 

I mean they are just blowing teams out. But it means from here on in they need to win the next 2 games then win every 6 of 7 games. 

You lose 2 in a row and it becomes a lot harder.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Next week, 4 nights 3 games.

Thu, Nov 19: at L.A. Clippers
Fri, Nov 20: Chicago Bulls
Sun, Nov 22: at Denver Nuggets

Clippers have a chance to beat Warriors.
If not, Bulls have a chance to beat Warriors.

If both can not defeat Warriors, start entertaining a discussion of 73 wins. 

*Warriors soft schedule starts on November 23 .....*


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

They are on pace for 82 wins so 73 might be short changing them


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

jayk009 said:


> They are on pace for 82 wins so 73 might be short changing them


Do I need to add 74 wins on the poll?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Per Warriors schedule,

NBA don't give Warriors a chance to play against East lottery teams until January 30.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> Do I need to add 74 wins on the poll?


I want " 69 wins- Barnes and Ezeli take GS to another level in the history" as a option.

Its hard to overrate a team that has multiple benches.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Best team in the history?
> 
> If this happens I will pay for Ballscientist to go to Vegas.
> 
> I voted 69 wins but not sure why. I think its because the "this is what I pick" message influenced me. I read as if the I referenced was myself.


I just chose 69 wins because this logic makes the most sense. BallScientist thinks so.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

If Stephen Curry and the Warriors stays (mostly) healthy and they keep playing like this, it would be hard to imagine them losing 10 games. 

It has been such a hot start, and Curry is just devastating offensively. They have been doing this without their head coach too, it is truly a well oiled machined.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

So many variables but the GS team is so talented and really rolling... I wouldn't say it is likely but 73 wins is certainly possible. They are killing people now and don't have their head coach and don't have some key players. 

You don't often see teams that can regularly turn a close game into a blowout in a matter of a few minutes.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

There's no way they're hitting 70 let alone 73+. 

I'm leaning towards something like 66-16 or matching their record of last year. They'll come back down to earth, we're only into the first month of the season.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I think they'll win 65 or so again. At some point, they'll drop a couple games in a row in a back to back. Curry will miss a couple games due to a nagging injury or illness. Things happen over the course of a season. 

This is always talked about in November and December when a team starts hot, but rarely in February and March. It's hard to win 70.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I think they'll win 65 or so again. At some point, they'll drop a couple games in a row in a back to back. Curry will miss a couple games due to a nagging injury or illness. Things happen over the course of a season.
> 
> This is always talked about in November and December when a team starts hot, but rarely in February and March. It's hard to win 70.


Warriors won 67 games last season.

What you are saying 67 wins is *65 or so*.

Can I say 67 wins is *69 or so*?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Bulls 72 wins season schedule

http://www.landofbasketball.com/results_by_team/1995_1996_bulls.htm

*Jordan's Bulls start with 10-2 record. 

Warriors start with 11-0*


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> Bulls 72 wins season schedule
> 
> http://www.landofbasketball.com/results_by_team/1995_1996_bulls.htm
> 
> ...


Did you know 11-0 is not the best start in nba the history? 

Several teams have started bet*tter and not won 72 games.*


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

the best start nba record:

1949 Washington Capitols 15-0
1994 Olajuwon Rockets 15-0


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> the best start nba record:
> 
> 1949 Washington Capitols 15-0
> 1994 Olajuwon Rockets 15-0


And neither of them won 60, let alone 70. 

Verdict is in: 73 wins is not a possible topic of discussion


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I am the ball judge. I am now reversing your verdict and overthrowing your verdict.

There are no biases in my thread based on Warriors last year's win record 67.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

73 man, let's fucking do it. I'm ready to witness some history.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

You guys are underselling them by such an epic margin.

They're going for 82.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Based on my completely unbiased opinion, the ceiling for GSW is 71 wins. There's always that glass ceiling that no one can shatter.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

68 wins


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

This article mentions 73 wins.

http://deadspin.com/so-how-are-you-supposed-to-beat-the-warriors-1743700099

I suggest that nba issues a ticket (called blowout ticket) to the teams if they assign 7 footers or 300 ibs players to guard small players.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I refuse to vote until "82 wins - We Warriors cannot be beaten" is added to the poll.


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

This winning streak is going to make them exhausted come playoff time. Unless Kerr completely gives the starting 5 some rest after locking up the best seed in the NBA.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

JusticeWhiteside said:


> This winning streak is going to make them exhausted come playoff time. Unless Kerr completely gives the starting 5 some rest after locking up the best seed in the NBA.


Doesn't seem like it. None of their guys are playing crazy minutes and they have the highest win margin in the league which means there will likely be games where their starters hardly have to play in the 4th quarter.

They aren't playing abnormal to win games. Last game Walton played the bench a lot. And they are on fairly young legs.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

With how dominant they are looking it's hard to see them not going 55-12 from here. I really do think they will push for the 70, 72 is a bit beyond them though. To go for 72 wins your stars can't take a night off - in the modern NBA it is a given that Curry and co will rest at least a couple of games.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

edabomb said:


> With how dominant they are looking it's hard to see them not going 55-12 from here. I really do think they will push for the 70, 72 is a bit beyond them though. To go for 72 wins your stars can't take a night off - in the modern NBA it is a given that Curry and co will rest at least a couple of games.


I don't know that they will do it but I just don't see saying it is "beyond them" ... I think GS could probably get away with resting 1 guy at a time against weaker teams if they wanted to. Most of the time even without one of their guys, even Steph, they'll probably beat the weaker teams in the league.

I'd say chances are good GS wins tonight and breaks the record. They've been pretty open about discussing the record so I think they'll be jazzed up to try to demolish the record which they could certainly still run off several wins still.

The big hurdle will probably be when they do finally break the record (assuming) and eventually lose if they lose interest for a while.

They'll get another likely bump at some point this season if/when Steve Kerr returns to the bench.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm legit starting to get scared. The Bull is getting scared. What happens if GSW actually threatens the coveted 72 -10 record?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Right now, their opponents through 16 games are 94-135 total wins/losses. That means their average opponent so far has been a team with a 41% winning percentage, or a 33 win team basically. 

I'd like to see their schedule level out a little bit and revisit this after 30-40 games or so. Bulls were 38-3 halfway through the season they won 72.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Patchwork has an excellent point!

espn article is better. read the details

Through first 15 games, Warriors are better in everything.

Steve Kerr Bulls vs Luke Walton Warriors

W-L 13-2 15-0 
Points differential +125 +216 
PPG 103.5 114.5 
Opp. FG pct. 45.5 42.7 


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...olden-state-warriors-vs-1995-96-chicago-bulls


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

taco_daddy said:


> I'm legit starting to get scared. The Bull is getting scared. What happens if GSW actually threatens the coveted 72 -10 record?


Breathe Taco, breathe. Remember the Bulls won 6 championships out of 8 years. No way Stephen Curry will ever be that dominant. Also, the Bulls have the 3rd most championships out of any team in the NBA. Only two teams resting in heaven can be mentioned in the same breath as the Bulls.

But GSW and SAS are nipping at the Bulls heels.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

hobojoe said:


> I refuse to vote until "82 wins - We Warriors cannot be beaten" is added to the poll.


Done.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Basel said:


> Done.


You're aiding and abetting? The Bull is not happy with you.

:vuvuzela:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

At the halfway point they are 37-4. Still on pace, although they've been just 13-4 since starting 24-0. If they play at the 13-4 pace (still elite level) for the next 41, they'll win 68.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Spurs are also on pace for 70, and they haven't had the same spike from a huge winning streak, and are typically a second half of the season team. Can two teams win 70 in the same season after no team has done it for 20 years?


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

taco_daddy said:


> Breathe Taco, breathe. Remember the Bulls won 6 championships out of 8 years. No way Stephen Curry will ever be that dominant. Also, the Bulls have the 3rd most championships out of any team in the NBA. Only two teams resting in heaven can be mentioned in the same breath as the Bulls.
> 
> But GSW and SAS are nipping at the Bulls heels.


A definite indicator of parity within the league - even though championships over time have been relatively limited to a smallish group of teams, they're spread out enough that all it takes is a single dominant 8 year stretch to get to third. And its a team like the BULLS! Just an average NBA franchise, at the very best, with an all time winning percentage of just about .475 when you eliminate that single dominant 8 year stretch. Aside from Jordan's prime they're ahead of only 11 teams in all time winning percentage, with his prime they're behind only 7 franchises. I wonder if any team out there experiences a swing that large from just a single player's prime?

Jordan was guuuud.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Spurs are also on pace for 70, and they haven't had the same spike from a huge winning streak, and are typically a second half of the season team. Can two teams win 70 in the same season after no team has done it for 20 years?


I will gamble a $100k on he Spurs not winning 70. 

Pop will firmly put the guys on cruise control by March when they've all but locked down a second seed. He's not going to do anything to wear out vets just to get an extra home court game against the Warriors in the playoffs.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Now it is 48-4.

30 games to play (25-5?)

If Warriors win at this pace: 5 wins out of every 6 games = 73 wins

Possible?


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Now it is 48-4.
> 
> 30 games to play (25-5?)
> 
> ...


I don't think it's out the realm of reality that they could surpass 73 and win anywhere from 74-77 games in my opinion.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Wilmatic2 said:


> I don't think it's out the realm of reality that they could surpass 73 and win anywhere from 74-77 games in my opinion.


At this point I think it's highly likely that Golden State is going to beat the Bulls record.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

XxIrvingxX said:


> At this point I think it's highly likely that Golden State is going to beat the Bulls record.


I'd say if they come out of this coming road trip with 1 or 0 losses - I'll move them into "highly likely" status. Right now there's a pretty good chance but I'm not sure if it is "likely" yet.


----------



## Vegan Gains (Nov 9, 2015)

Nah. They have a lot of back to backs and road games. Look at what happened when they played Milwaukee and Boston. The Bucks KILLED them. KILLED.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

aren't you cute...


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Vegan Gains said:


> Nah. They have a lot of back to backs and road games. Look at what happened when they played Milwaukee and Boston. The Bucks KILLED them. KILLED.


And look at what happened when they played Detroit and Cleveland. They got killed by Detroit, and went on to brutally murder Cleveland.

Oh and when the Bucks beat them, they had injury issues in their line up. Please shut up.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

I find myself rooting more and more for the Warriors the more I read the bitter posts from Vagina Gay.


----------



## Vegan Gains (Nov 9, 2015)

XxIrvingxX said:


> And look at what happened when they played Detroit and Cleveland. They got killed by Detroit, and went on to brutally murder Cleveland.
> 
> Oh and when the Bucks beat them, they had injury issues in their line up. Please shut up.



And now Festus Ezeli is out.


----------



## JusticeWhiteside (Nov 22, 2015)

Really hoping they do beat the record, just so I can rub it in Bulls fans faces that Jordans era isnt untouchable.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Vegan Gains said:


> And now Festus Ezeli is out.


I wasn't aware that Ezeli was a starter for Golden State. 

Oh wait.


----------



## Vegan Gains (Nov 9, 2015)

AMIRIGHT or AM I RIGHT??? Well wassupp??? Warriors getting run out of the gym and BLOWN OUT by the Blazers! Warriors showed their true colors. They won't get the record, they are the epitome of a GIMMICK. Portland showed the formula 2nite! Warriors BLOWN OUT :baseldance:


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Vegan Gains said:


> AMIRIGHT or AM I RIGHT??? Well wassupp??? Warriors getting run out of the gym and BLOWN OUT by the Blazers! Warriors showed their true colors. They won't get the record, they are the epitome of a GIMMICK. Portland showed the formula 2nite! Warriors BLOWN OUT :baseldance:


48-5. Gimmicks don't win a ring and then follow it up over 53 games. Gimmicks stop after 7-10 games when teams figure it out. They played like piss, it happens.

Stop talking, right now.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

JusticeWhiteside said:


> Really hoping they do beat the record, just so I can rub it in Bulls fans faces that Jordans era isnt untouchable.


I just want to see the one great Bulls era get knocked down a peg. Mediocre franchise, mediocre history, one great era. As a Pistons fan - seeing that one era lose any tiny bit of luster is nice.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

ChrisWoj said:


> I just want to see the one great Bulls era get knocked down a peg. Mediocre franchise, mediocre history, one great era. As a Pistons fan - seeing that one era lose any tiny bit of luster is nice.


Still salty that we made the "bad boys" look like a bunch of punk ass bitches who walked off the court before the game was over after getting swept on our way to glory (I'm embracing the idea of talking trash about something that happened 25 years ago)?


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Dornado said:


> Still salty that we made the "bad boys" look like a bunch of punk ass bitches who walked off the court before the game was over after getting swept on our way to glory (I'm embracing the idea of talking trash about something that happened 25 years ago)?


The Bad Boys are unbothered. They're comforted by a pair of rings, the memories of battle with the hated Lakers and Celtics, and the fact that Detroit had another era of dominance in the 2000s.  Now about that Derrick Rose era....


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Vegan Gains said:


> AMIRIGHT or AM I RIGHT??? Well wassupp??? Warriors getting run out of the gym and BLOWN OUT by the Blazers! Warriors showed their true colors. They won't get the record, they are the epitome of a GIMMICK. Portland showed the formula 2nite! Warriors BLOWN OUT :baseldance:


That's a pretty sweet gimmick they've got.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Ah I see. This one game is their true colors. Not the 49 of 54 games they have won including a couple BLOWOUTS of the Cavs.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

scdn said:


> Ah I see. This one game is their true colors. Not the 49 of 54 games they have won including a couple BLOWOUTS of the Cavs.


Eh?

First game final score: 89-83
Second game final score: 132-98

I mean...yeah sure the second game was a blow out. But the first was a close game that could have gone either way and was arguably the best performance any team has put up against them in a losing effort at Golden State. I'm not sure how you could call that a blow out...


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

@Vegan Gains reacts to the Varejeo trade.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

edabomb said:


> @Vegan Gains reacts to the Varejeo trade.


Apparently the Warriors are favorites to sign him. Might have to check up on Vegan Gains to see if he's on suicide watch.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Speak of the devil, Varejao has agreed to sign with the Warriors.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Varejao trade makes Cavs look worse in a way?


----------



## Vegan Gains (Nov 9, 2015)

Ballscientist said:


> Varejao trade makes Cavs look worse in a way?




Warriors desperate to learn Lebron's plays


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Speak of the devil, Varejao has agreed to sign with the Warriors.


Dude is 33 and desperate for a championship ring. Good move by Varejão.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

PauloCatarino said:


> XxIrvingxX said:
> 
> 
> > Speak of the devil, Varejao has agreed to sign with the Warriors.
> ...


Hate to admit it but I agree. And he can help give Golden State some much needed rebounding. 

It's odd but Varejao being on that team makes me feel less bad about the idea of Golden State winning again this year.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

These days I find myself really, really salty.

*sharpens knife*


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

This thread was posted in November 11. Today is April 11.

Next year I will start a thread: 74 wins is a possible topic of discussion?


----------



## Vegan Gains (Nov 9, 2015)

Ballscientist said:


> This thread was posted in November 11. Today is April 11.
> 
> Next year I will start a thread: 74 wins is a possible topic of discussion?



Be realistic. Warriors had at least 15 lucky wins and the refs were all in on getting them wins. I know people probably think I sound crazy but I could name so many games where they made the last shot or there was a crazy call.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

you're a sad dude


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Ballscientist said:


> This thread was posted in November 11. Today is April 11.
> 
> Next year I will start a thread: 74 wins is a possible topic of discussion?


The crazy part is that it could very well be depending on how this season goes. None of us really know how good this Warriors team will be next season.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Best team in the history?
> 
> If this happens I will pay for Ballscientist to go to Vegas.
> 
> I voted 69 wins but not sure why. I think its because the "this is what I pick" message influenced me. I read as if the I referenced was myself.


 @Ballscientist - When is your trip to Vegas?


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

taco_daddy said:


> These days I find myself really, really salty.
> 
> *sharpens knife*


Yes Taco, I find myself really, really salty too. Suddenly I find that I'm rooting for the Memphis Grizzlies. Goooo Grizzlies!!!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah Grizzlies aren't winning tomorrow. Current spread is 18 points.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Vince to drop 60 and win the match with a honey dip dunk.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Yeah Grizzlies aren't winning tomorrow. Current spread is 18 points.


Killjoy!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

here's something no one has pointed out:

in 1972 the Lakers set the record for most wins in the regular season at 69 wins - in the previous 4 years leading up to this feat the league had gone from 10 to 20 teams (including adding 2 new teams the season previous to the record) - in addition to this the NBA of the time was facing a substantial talent drain due to competition from the ABA - rapid expansion, dilution of talent

similarly the Bulls raised the record to 72 wins at the tail end of a period of rapid expansion (including two new teams the season before the record was set) and subsequent dilution of talent (take a deep breath fan boys, facts are facts)

BUT this is not the case with the Warriors - the Warriors are doing this at a time when the league hasn't expanded in almost 15 years and they are doing it in the (allegedly) powerful/deep Western Conference

pretty impressive


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This is the worst western conference in a long time, which I think is a huge contributing factor helping them. I just looked back at standings for the last 30 years, and the last time the Western conference had a 5 seed that only won 44 games (assuming Portland wins tonight) was 1986-1987. Ironically that was Golden State. 

There were only 4-5 teams in the league this year who could push a focused Warriors team (using 50+ wins as a baseline number). Usually that number is closer to 8-10. So the Warriors could circle those 15 games against 50+ win teams and pretty much go on cruise control against everyone else. That's why most of their losses came from unexpected teams, not the good ones. 

I think this also contributed to the Spurs winning so many games, even while resting guys. 11 of the 15 teams in your conference are easy wins with some focus, and probable wins even on an off-night or 2nd rate effort. This is not the powerful western conference we're used to. 11 of the 15 teams are below .500 or flirting with it (43 wins or less).


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

e-monk said:


> here's something no one has pointed out:
> 
> in 1972 the Lakers set the record for most wins in the regular season at 69 wins - in the previous 4 years leading up to this feat the league had gone from 10 to 20 teams (including adding 2 new teams the season previous to the record) - in addition to this the NBA of the time was facing a substantial talent drain due to competition from the ABA - rapid expansion, dilution of talent
> 
> ...


I agree that the Warriors achievement is definitely more impressive than the '72 Lakers of '96 Bulls, but let's not go overboard here. It's not like they were playing in the deeper Eastern Conference.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

well they did enjoy having Phoenix and my Lakers in their conference for sure


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I'm rooting for the Warriors getting #73 .
Just to further shut up the Jordan jockers.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Best team in the history?
> 
> If this happens I will pay for Ballscientist to go to Vegas.
> 
> I voted 69 wins but not sure why. I think its because the "this is what I pick" message influenced me. I read as if the I referenced was myself.


Dear Jamel Irief,

I sent you the private message in regard to Vegas trip.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

where's vegan gains? I guess we wont see him back until the Ws drop a play-off game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

e-monk said:


> well they did enjoy having Phoenix and my Lakers in their conference for sure


We gave them one of their 9 losses. :baseldance:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> Dear Jamel Irief,
> 
> I sent you the private message in regard to Vegas trip.


Lol, I saw the private message yesterday and didn't get the joke. But you picked 69 wins? Do you want to try your luck at Vegas?


----------



## shelby (Mar 27, 2016)

70 wins


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

taco_daddy said:


> These days I find myself really, really salty.
> 
> *sharpens knife*


Hey Taco, calm down. Yes, it is true that the GSW have shattered the Bulls regular season record.  But know this, they couldn't convert when it really counted.


----------



## Vegan Gains (Nov 9, 2015)

taco_daddy said:


> Hey Taco, calm down. Yes, it is true that the GSW have shattered the Bulls regular season record.  But know this, they couldn't convert when it really counted.




And they will be the biggest sports bar joke for the next decade! :baseldance:


----------

